# Update request py27-matrix-synapse



## vsatmydynipnet (May 2, 2018)

Hello, 

I hope this is the right place to ask for updating the py27-matrix-synapse package (or at least the port) to version 0.28.1. This is a security release. I am very sorry, I am no Python guy, so I am  not able to do it myself and commit. I definitely want to continue running my Matrix/Riot homeserver on FreeBSD. 

Software Links:
https://matrix.org
https://riot.im

Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2018)

vsatmydynipnet said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask for updating the py27-matrix-synapse package (or at least the port) to version 0.28.1. This is a security release.


Please create a PR for it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/

Make sure to mention the security implications. You may also want to send an email to ports-secteam@FreeBSD.org, they can update the VuXML.


vsatmydynipnet said:


> This is a security release. I am very sorry, I am no Python guy, so I am not able to do it myself and commit.


Don't worry. I'm sure somebody with the right knowledge will pick this up.


----------

